# Why are Rolf Sestriere wheels so cheap ?



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

How come the Sestriere have almost no resale value on ebay ? I see sets going for 200$, sometimes even 150$ ??? I thought these wheels were top-notch. Aren't the spokes Revolution, the rims open pros or smthg like that, and the hubs DT ? In any case, they are lighter than the Ksyriums SSC-SL that everybody buys, and about same weight and same look as the bontrager x-lite that resell for ~450$. Only thing I don't like is the noise, the freewheel is as noisy as a King or a Record hub !!

So, is this only a fashion thing, the Sestriere are not fashionable anymore ? Or is there more to it, like they break spokes, or the hubs are no good, or they will explode after 666 miles ? 

Pierre


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Pierre said:


> How come the Sestriere have almost no resale value on ebay ? I see sets going for 200$, sometimes even 150$ ??? I thought these wheels were top-notch. Aren't the spokes Revolution, the rims open pros or smthg like that, and the hubs DT ? In any case, they are lighter than the Ksyriums SSC-SL that everybody buys, and about same weight and same look as the bontrager x-lite that resell for ~450$. Only thing I don't like is the noise, the freewheel is as noisy as a King or a Record hub !!
> 
> So, is this only a fashion thing, the Sestriere are not fashionable anymore ? Or is there more to it, like they break spokes, or the hubs are no good, or they will explode after 666 miles ?
> 
> Pierre


The two current completed auctions on eBay show used going for $250-280. That's all a used top wheel set should cost. They haven't been made in 3 or 4 years. It’s not that the Sestriers are cheap; it’s that the Ks are ridiculous. – TF


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*Several reasons....*

I have a set and there are, IMO, a couple of reasons:

1.) They were made by Rolf as part of their arrangement with Trek. Since that arrangement terminated, the wheels are not supported by anyone (that I can find).

2.) The wheels soak up water when you ride in the rain. 

3.) The wheels are no longer available new and therefor there is no comparable new market price.

On the plus side, they are incredibly lite, they have great hubs, and the spokes are readily available.

I personally like them, but I also don't expect to sell them for any real money. I think when I got mine (on a trek 5500) they retailed for around $800 for the set at SRP. They also haven't been made in a couple of years.

Len


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> The two current completed auctions on eBay show used going for $250-280. That's all a used top wheel set should cost. They haven't been made in 3 or 4 years. It?s not that the Sestriers are cheap; it?s that the Ks are ridiculous. ? TF


SO these wheels turn out pretty good, can they still be serviced even though they're not made anymore"???


----------



## moose8500 (Jun 18, 2005)

OMG, they only weigh 1450, that's got to be the lightest wheelset that can be had under 250... Is there anything else in that range of both price and weight??? Other wheels I have been considering are easton circuits, cane creek aeroheads, and xero xr-1s...


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

They average around 1500g.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Broken spoke.*

I am curious as to what happens when one spoke breaks on a Rolf wheelset (or any paired spoke wheelset). Does the wheel collaspe completely? Could you limp home with a broken spoke?


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Happened to a friend of mine on a don't-remember-which-model low-end paired spoke rear wheel. It was unrideable, I took my spoke wrench out and trued it enough to get it to clear the frame, he could finish the ride no problem

Pierre





JaeP said:


> I am curious as to what happens when one spoke breaks on a Rolf wheelset (or any paired spoke wheelset). Does the wheel collaspe completely? Could you limp home with a broken spoke?


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*Rolf -low price*

if the rear hub on the Siestriere is anything like the rear hub on my Rolf Vector Pro....It's noisy as hell, and chatters loudly even after it was lubricated. I've had one person tell me not to follow him so closely, my rear hub was so annoying.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

ti_litespeed said:


> if the rear hub on the Siestriere is anything like the rear hub on my Rolf Vector Pro....It's noisy as hell, and chatters loudly even after it was lubricated. I've had one person tell me not to follow him so closely, my rear hub was so annoying.


Tell that guy he would really like a King rear hub. They are absolutely quiet. 

And for you, quit coasting.

TF


----------



## RickC5 (Apr 26, 2002)

*Now THAT'S funny!!!!*

Those Chris King hubs scream in your ears like a banshee or a chain saw when coasting. Ouch!


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*exactly--that is why i got a set on ebay*

i like them, and in fact will sell my ssc sl that came on the bike, as i don't like the look of them, and for me i think they make my bike feel harsher, which is annoying after 3 hours or so.
othersie, i have nothing against the SSC SL, but i like my sestriere better.
personal thing.

jim


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a pair that came on my bike several years ago that I tried selling and couldn't get didly-squat for. I've hardly used them. I use aero wheels for racing and cheaper, sturdy wheels for training. I would guess they have < 300 miles on them. Maybe I'll repost them on Ebay, if I could get $200 for them I'd be psyched.


----------



## jimcav (Jun 15, 2003)

*i'd buy them if i did not already have a set*

good luck!
jim


----------

